# How to Plant properly?



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi, 

I am curious what is the proper way to plant the plant into the substrate so you won't hurt the root system? Are you using special tool or just dig a hole? 

Thank you!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Depending on the substrate, just gently push them down using your index finger. Then, with your thumb, you can sweep over some substrate to hold it in place.

Now, depending on the depth of the tank, you may need to invest in some long tweezers.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Tweezers work well when planting stems close together and for delicate plant stems like baby tears or others. If they are rooted plants, I cut off all but about 3/4" and then plant. Some potted plants will have a ton of roots. If you try to plant all of it, not only will you make a mess, much of it will probably not take hold and rot away because it tends to bunch all up.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello philly. Just hold the plant between your thumb and first two fingers and gently push the plant into the gravel. Carefully, hold the plant roots down with your thumb and use your fingers to scrape up the gravel and cover the roots.

It helps to have a minimum of two inches of substrate in the tank. I always put in a little extra to make sure the plants will be well covered and won't float to the top of the tank after a couple of days.

BBradbury


----------



## RedLoach (Apr 6, 2011)

I've just started my first planted tank, its kind of stressful if you don't know what you're doing. I used my hand and tried to protect the roots with my fingers, but it feels like you're grinding the heck out of the roots. Good to know they're able to recover


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I agree with all the above.

On stem plant just push them in.

One old trick on more rooted type plants like amazon swords is to place the base about twice the root length from where you want the plant. With the roots laying away from that place. Then grab (thumb/forefinger) the plant base and drag the whole mess to the final place. As you go push the base deeper and deeper into the substrate forming a trench. At the final location use your other fingers to cover up the roots which are now lying in the trench. Then pull the plant up untill the base is level with the substrate. And do a final leveling. That will insure all the roots are covered up and the plant will thrive.

(and the mess that creates in a filled tank is why I plant before filling up the tank. )

my .02


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would plant with 1/3-1/2 of the tank water in there, but not when it's all the way filled or all the way empty - it allows you to get your hands in there and work easily, and having some water means the plants won't be flopping around everywhere and you can have better control over where the plants are going to truly end up.


----------

